# My current regimen



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Over the course of the day:


Magnesium malate 4000mg (equals 600mg elemental magnesium)
Taurine 3g
Inositol 12g
Multivitamin/mineral/B complex (includes stuff like zinc, folic acid, etc.)
1g EPA, 1g DHA (fish oils)
200ug selenium with antioxidants
1.5g l-theanine
1g rhodiola rosea
1.5g DLPA
1.5g l-tryptophan

Edit: DLPA and tryptophan temporarily gone from my regimen. Will buy more soon.

Even without the DLPA and tryptophan, these supplements are awesome. In terms of anxiolytic effect, this easily equals what I got from SSRIs (having tried various doses, some extremely high), but without turning me into an unemotional, boring zombie. If anything, the opposite happens.

The great thing is, I have only been on these a few days and fully expect the effect to build even more.

What does it actually feel like? It feels like my true personality, sans freaky emotional disorders. None of my prior drug experiments have been able to achieve that. Almost feels like waking up from a massive ****ing coma.

I don't have that warm, euphoric, safe feeling drugs like benzos give me, but it didn't take long for me to realise my brain simply refuses to spiral out of control in the way it used to (so far...).

Side-effects? Nada.

_Off to enjoy a liberated feeling of self-assurance..._


----------



## radicalA (Apr 1, 2009)

i've saved the list incase i wanna try it one day. do you think you could quickly tell me what they're all for? haha, if not it's fine!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Valerian
Passion Flower
Rhodiola Rosea
Kava Kava
Winter Cherry
Chamomile
B Vitamins
Humulus lupulus
Flax oil
Inositol
choline bitartrate
St. John's Wort
Tyrosine
Phenylalanine
Taurine
Lysine
magensium
5-HTP
vitamin C
zinc
l-tryptophan
DLPA
l-theanine
Fish Oil

This is a list of things i wana try. So far I have tried valerian root and flax oil. Flax oil hasn't done anything noticeable for my anxiety. I probably wont buy another jar after i finish this one. Valerian root started out great, but now it barely effects me. I think I have developed a tolerance for it. Although i benefit more from the effects (i feel better while on it than when i first started) it lasts a lot shorter and i have to take a higher dosage. I went from 1 pill that lasted for 4 hours to 3 pills that last for less than one. I probably wont buy this again either.

I want to try B-vitamins, Rhodiola Rosea, and Magnesium the most. In one week from tomorrow, I will probably start therapy and ill ask my therapist what i should do


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

meh, 3g of taurine and 1500mg of flaxseed oil.


----------



## Anxty (Mar 20, 2009)

> Over the course of the day:
> 
> Magnesium malate 4000mg (equals 600mg elemental magnesium)
> Taurine 3g
> ...


How do you split this up throughout the day?


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Do supplements really matter or is it just wasted money?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Phobiker said:


> Do supplements really matter or is it just wasted money?


most people are skeptical
after taking just two, valerian root and rhodiola rosea, im already impressed


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

I find the taurine interesting.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

How do supplements compare to benzos and or SSRIs?


----------

